# Electric ATV Lets Disabled Back into the Woods



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

The 6X Power ATV is driven by batteries. It can turn on a dime, go 8 miles an hour, travel nearly 10 miles on a charge and has enough power to drag a deer home a mile or more.

More...


----------

